# Olympic Madness?????



## Thisbe (Mar 17, 2010)

Ok my last post was a latest news post from H&C about badminton, so sorry to post another one but I had to rant.

Does anyone else think it is madness that they are holding the eventing at greenich. Surely there are other more cost effective venues???? Windsor???

Badminton???? Why build from scratch and waste money.???

Greenwich park given go ahead for Olympic use | Horse & Country TV website | H&C TV


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

I sort of see your point and it is stupid in the light of the countries economy, but being totally selfish and having a brother that lives 10 minutes away from the venue who has offered me a bed for a few nights I'm really glad it's in Greenwich!!!  I registered for tickets yesterday so fingers crossed!!!:thumbup:


----------



## EquusLeather (Mar 22, 2010)

I think the idea is that Windsor is "accessible" - It would be a long way from the rest of the Olympics if it was at Badminton. Also, the cross country course is very likely to be much more forgiving than Badminton or Burghley. Historically I recon the Olympic xc has been more *** than ***** as the countries new to the sport simply arent able to prepare their horses safely to **** standard. They may of course disagree!

Charlie


----------



## Flossiemum (Jul 16, 2010)

I thin you might be amazed at how well the London venue turns out. I believe it was chosen for its accessibility - Badminton is a pain in the backside to get into and out of.


----------

